# Easy Does It - TFA Dragonfruit



## Chukin'Vape (21/9/18)

In this episode : Theo gets schooled why TFA Dragon Fruit is a thing! Why Richard always has this in his stash - How Deetz uses It in his fruity mixes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hypersonic136 (21/9/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> In this episode : Theo gets schooled why TFA Dragon Fruit is a thing! Why Richard always has this in his stash - How Deetz uses It in his fruity mixes.



@NOOB

Reactions: Like 1


----------

